# هل يمكن صناعة محرك نفاث صغير ؟



## Deadlyarmy (14 سبتمبر 2009)

انا قصدى لو فى امكانيات مادية هل من الممكن صناعة محرك نفاث لا يزيد طوله عن 1.5 متر و ارتفاعه 40 سم و متوسط عرضه 25 سم لتحريك طائرة تحكم عن بعد طالما التطبيق صحيح ؟

ولا لازم مصانع و مستحيل تتعمل فى الورش العامة ؟
انا عملت تصميم مصغر لمحرك نفاث وكل الى راى التصميم عجبه بس ييجى عند التنفيذ يقولك مستحيل طب لييييييييييييه :83: طالما التصميم سليم و فى امكنيات ماديه يبقى ليه مستحيل 
انا عايز حد يقولى ده ممكن يحصل ولا لا 
و لو حد عنده استعداد يساعدنى فى تنفيذه ولو حتى بمجرد يمدنى بمعلومات و نصائح يبقى كويس و انا منتظر الردود 

شكرا


----------



## ameeno (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . الرجاء مراجعة موضوعي على 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=152974


----------



## osame (5 أكتوبر 2009)

نعـم ممکن


----------



## on of (5 أكتوبر 2009)

انا معاك والله


----------



## zamalkawi (5 أكتوبر 2009)

قبل التصنيع
بل قبل التصميم 
ما هو الهدف من صنع هذا المحرك؟
إذا أجبت عن هذا السؤال ستستطيع بالتسلسل أن تصل إلى إجابة سؤالك
فستجيب أولا عن سؤال ما هي مواصفات المحرك ثم تصميمه ثم مواصفات و متطلبات تصنيعه ثم في النهاية هل يمكن تصنيعه أم لا
فهل أجبت عن سؤال الهدف؟؟


----------



## on of (6 أكتوبر 2009)

تفضل اخوي على هاذا الرابط انشالله يفيدكhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t157138.html


----------



## مهندسه بنت مهندس (6 أكتوبر 2009)

ممكن بس بدو شغل


----------



## المقدسي2011 (24 يناير 2011)

* جزاك الله كل خير وجزيت الجنه*


----------



## سامح الفيومى (25 يناير 2011)

انت تريد عمل جيت انجين يعني مكون من ثلاثة أجزاء رئيسية ضاغط وغرفة احتراق وتربين اعصب ما في الصناعة هي ريش اجزاء الضاغط والتربين وغرفة الإحتراق تحتاج الى مواد تتحمل درجة الحرارة


----------



## أمير المنسي (27 يناير 2011)

أفيدنا أخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## antimo (27 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
الاخ deadlyarmy انا مستعد اساعد معاك فى المشروع انا موجود فى مصر انا طالب بقسم ميكانيكا يا ريت على الاقل ترفع التصميمات عشان الكل يستفيد ونعرف نساعد معاك


----------



## shikarkar (7 أغسطس 2011)

*مفيش حاجة اسمها مستحيل*

مفيش حاجة اسمها مستحيل لو عايز مساعدة في التصنيع ابعتلي التصميم وربنا يدبر اوعى تيأس كل حاجة دلوقتي ممكنة وربنا معاك...


----------

